

Ask HN: Any tips on how to get back into maths? - twfarland

Hi there, 
My maths career never lasted beyond my high school years, but after becoming interested in functional programming and algorithms, it seems worthwhile to improve my general maths literacy. I'm not really sure where to start but I guess it would be beginner undergraduate level. Since I'm not currently in a position to go back to university, I'm looking for self-teaching resources and thought I'd get some good tips from you guys. 
Many thanks!
======
manvsmachine
This has been done to death, do a site search and you'll find tons of
suggestions.

That said, <http://khanacademy.org>

------
silentbicycle
This question comes up periodically, check the archives.

Mainly, I'd suggest working through the puzzles at <http://projecteuler.net/>
. Once you solve them, _especially_ if you don't feel like your solution is
good enough, read through the forums and translate interesting approaches to
your language.

------
steve19
I am relearning/refreshing math with khanacademy.org. Highly recommended!

------
rick_2047
You have a 104 days old HN account, and you still don't know about any open
courseware site? Names like MIT, Stanford, Berkeley get thrown around here
almost daily. And if you know about them, whey not check them out. Even a
routine check of these websites would yield many great videos.

A simple search of "math self learn" at searchyc gives tremendous amount of
answers. Then where is the need to post this?

~~~
sink
I think my strategy for both maths and computer science would be to look at
the course pages for universities. I would pick a course that I would want to
take, then visit the course homepage. Usually teachers post a syllabus and
additional course resources. I would get a cheap secondhand copy of the
book(s) (even if it is an edition or two behind) and try to follow the general
path the teach has outlined for learning the material. It's really hard to
duplicate a classroom setting and extra study sessions with TAs, but open
courseware, web forums, and various other Internet-available resources go a
long way!

~~~
twfarland
Thank you for the thoughtful response, it was much more helpful than wading
through search results. I will do this.

